# 6.0 oil cooler/egr r&r question



## cdldiesel (Jan 23, 2013)

It looks like I jinxed myself when I was blowing smoke about how reliable my truck has been. The bad news is I had decided to hook up a pressure gauge to my coolant system after a water pump leak. Two mechanics I know said the truck is perfectly fine and to stop making a big deal about a water pump.

Well, I was not shocked when I got into the gas pedal, the gauge went crazy. So I noticed the pressure would decrease alot when I let off and drove mellow. After a while it got worse and my oil temps were 204 at idle. coolant was only 179 so that proved bad oil cooler also.

I replaced the oil cooler myself and deleted the egr. Have not finished it yet, have 2 hours or so to go. The reason for this post is the whole head gasket issue with the 6.0. my truck has 174000 on it. It looks like someone replaced the pass side head at one time. 1 owner truck but I have no idea what he had done to it. The dealership has limited info. 

So I had a few friends say it needs hgs. Now, it seems like everyone wants close to 5k for a hg job. Why would you not just purchase a crate motor for the same price? Is 5k the type of money folks have to burn at any time? I know I do not. My truck cost 14500 when I bought it. What if it does indeed need the hg's redone? Has anyone had this crisis come up? Wouldnt a rebuilt motor be the way to go? Is there a mechanic in chicago that will do them for a reasonable amount? I assume sell it but I love the truck and it plows and tows better then anything I have driven in my life 2007 drw 4x4. 

I pray to god it's repaired but tomorrow we shall see. Working on this truck in 18 degree cold at night for the past 4 days has been horrible. After doing this, I feel like anything is simple. I know these are hard to work on but I was worried due to the pressure when under a load. Antifreeze came pouring out of the intake when removed, however. Can this ruptured egr cause the increase in psi under a load like a bad hg?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I too felt like superman after the oil cooler and egr delete. If you can do that i think you can do the headgaskets. Truck u had. Show on it and I'm sure there are other sources


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Iv done head gaskets up its doable but I would not take it on if its your daily driver because then time constraints will push you to rush an things will not go well. I would get the truck back together an run it throw that gauge away iv tested many trucks with it n had them have crazy pressure on a gauge but never blow coolant out the degas. That is you biggest tell talk if you need to add coolant after you get all the air out an ran for a few days I'd say your hg are cooked if your coolant level stays in place keep an eye on it an enjoy your truck. I am by no means a Mechanic but I have a lot of 6.0 Experience an this is just my Opinion


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

cdldiesel;1606694 said:


> It looks like I jinxed myself when I was blowing smoke about how reliable my truck has been. The bad news is I had decided to hook up a pressure gauge to my coolant system after a water pump leak. Two mechanics I know said the truck is perfectly fine and to stop making a big deal about a water pump.
> 
> Well, I was not shocked when I got into the gas pedal, the gauge went crazy. So I noticed the pressure would decrease alot when I let off and drove mellow. After a while it got worse and my oil temps were 204 at idle. coolant was only 179 so that proved bad oil cooler also.
> 
> ...


remans are 6 to 7 thousand, and it requires more labor . I 
think you yould be in the 10 grand range and thats why people opt to have the hg done instead.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

My friend just had a problem with his. When they opened it up they found he had 4 cracked valves. He is going to be into it for $8000.00 before he is done.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/user/BulletProofDiesel/videos?sort=p&flow=grid&view=0
spend the money and time and bullet proof it


----------



## iowaplower2003 (Jul 24, 2012)

a week after i bought mine it started pouring white smoke out the exhaust and loosing coolant i did all the fixes oil cooler egr delete head gaskets stc fitting in hpop list goes on and on i did have my heads gone though valve job new seals had it pressure checked magna flux surfaced and ported and polished. might have got carried away!! however i did it all for about 4000.00 maybe alittle more, if ya buy a reman its still stock and youll hsve the same problems unless you fix all the problems on it too!! keep in mind if you pay for a shop too do it they take the cab off to pull the heads ( after doing it with the cab on i see why they do it this way) not that its impossible to do with cab on just a lot harder. if you do tackle it and ya have questions pm me ill help if i can!


----------



## everestscape (Jan 7, 2011)

I have 2 6.0 trucks. One 108k miles one 64k miles. And both were rode HARD!!!!!! Towing, plowing, and just d***ing around. I know powerstrokes inside and out. If you delete the egr immediately and flush your coolant every 20-25k miles, install an oil bypass filter system, coolant filter system, and use rev x additive in the oil and fuel...the 6.0 is as reliable as the ole 7.3. The 6.0 is just so more high tech than the 7.3 it takes a little more maintenance and attention.


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

everestscape;1613436 said:


> I have 2 6.0 trucks. One 108k miles one 64k miles. And both were rode HARD!!!!!! Towing, plowing, and just d***ing around. I know powerstrokes inside and out. If you delete the egr immediately and flush your coolant every 20-25k miles, install an oil bypass filter system, coolant filter system, and use rev x additive in the oil and fuel...the 6.0 is as reliable as the ole 7.3. The 6.0 is just so more high tech than the 7.3 it takes a little more maintenance and attention.


i never used rev x just synthetic oil, swapping to CAT coolant also means you dont have to flush the coolant once a year.


----------



## everestscape (Jan 7, 2011)

mustangman02232;1616002 said:


> i never used rev x just synthetic oil, swapping to CAT coolant also means you dont have to flush the coolant once a year.


You have a 6.4 powerstroke?


----------

